# Pelts in freezer?



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

After shooting a fox I removed the pelt,cleaned, and dry it,and placed it in a bag in my freezer.:help: How long will the pelt stay good?I want to do a shoulder mount with it.I don't want it go bad.Any info will help.
Thanks, Paul


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

You may want to get ahold of Ebowhunter. He is a sponsor of this site and can give you some good information.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

How did you clean and dry it? If you clean it and did not let it get too warm then you could lay it in the freezer unwrapped for a while let it get good and cold then roll it up and freeze it in a garbage bag for a few years. Or you can skin and flesh it turning all the lips ,ears, eyelids salt it for 24hr shake off the wet salt and re salt for another 24hr then shake wet salt off and hang to dry and it will stay for a long time as long as it stays dry and dosent get moist from dampness.


Rob


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

Taxidermist(Rob),
I cleaned the pelt cold water and just a couple drops of dish soap. Just to remove any blood and grease(fat)residue.Then I towel dried it,it was slightly damp after doing that.Then I folded it so it was flesh to flesh.Then I rolled up,placed it in a bag,a then another bag, and placed it in the freezer. Do you that would be alright? Thanks for the reply and the help.
Paul


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

DZTAXIDERMY,
THanks for the info.I wish I had a nice pan fish for you to do from ice fishing,but it was a slow season for me.Maybe in the future!
Thanks again,Paul


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Diesel,
It should be fine for several years. If you didn't sqeeze the air out of the bags, go back and do so.

Don't air dry as the "taxidermy" tan is different from the "garmet" tan.


----------



## Diesel-Guy (Mar 5, 2006)

EBOWHUNTER,
Yes, I tried to get much as I could. Thanks for the info.
Paul


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Diesel-Guy said:


> Taxidermist(Rob),
> I cleaned the pelt cold water and just a couple drops of dish soap. Just to remove any blood and grease(fat)residue.Then I towel dried it,it was slightly damp after doing that.Then I folded it so it was flesh to flesh.Then I rolled up,placed it in a bag,a then another bag, and placed it in the freezer. Do you that would be alright? Thanks for the reply and the help.
> Paul



They should be good for a few years. Just dont salt them and then try to freeze them like many people do.


Rob


----------

